# Replacement sliding screen door track?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Post an over all shot of the door --handle--what ever might identify the door --and the age--

Someone here might recognize the brand.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Easy, no. The whole door would need to come out, you would have to know the exact size, make and model # of the door.
Is there a roof or some form of cover over this door?
Ever notice water coming in under the door?
Reason I ask is that's a building 101 mistake to install any door level with any deck, patio, stoop or steps.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Its not properly installed to begin with and odds on favorite is that you won't be able to find the replacement track in most cases.


----------



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok, I'll post a zoomed out photo of the whole door soon.

There is a roof eave ( sticking ~2 ft out) above the outside of the door. The concrete step/patio area generally doesn't pool water, I've not had a really heavy enough rain to ever notice water coming under the door.


----------



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok, I've attached more photos of the sliding door for reference in case we can determine the manufacturer, model, etc.

By the way, the sliding screen door I got from Lowes to put on there, there was no such door included when I got the home.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

It is tough to say but it appears that it can be separated from the door and lifted out of the track.

If that is a real modular framed door, it might be the same frame detail on all 4 sides. If that is the case, the screen track just drop/clips in.


----------



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes, I have noticed that the track for the screen door does appear removable and it is currently a bit warped on one side/end (the first photo originally posted) where you can better try to pull it up/off.

But then my question is where to get a replacement for such a track? I can clearly remove it but I need a new unwarped replacement.


----------

